# I love my kettle!



## Captain Morgan (Oct 3, 2005)

pics from the past two nights


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 3, 2005)

The NY strip was great, but I'm addicted to thighs with Rev. Marvin sauce
on em.  I eat those thighs like popcorn.


----------



## Griff (Oct 3, 2005)

Cap'n 

I agree with your assessment of Rev. Marvin on chicken. Do you use the regular or the hot. I use a 50-50 mix and find it just right.

BTW, how's his eye doing?

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 4, 2005)

Just can't beat that kettle! I got mine around the same time as Cappy and I love it!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 4, 2005)

Griff I like the 50 50 mix too!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 4, 2005)

Sure looks goooooooood Cap'n.
There's nothin in the world like thighs done right.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> But.....but....my favorites were the pop-ups.  You know those ads in the center of the pictue with the itty bitty "hide box" somewhere on it.


I don't even open the pics hosted by ephotohut anymore ~ What a pain!!

But they sure looked good from what I saw!  =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 4, 2005)

QnBrew said:
			
		

> Agree on ephotohut.  I finally figured out how to block it on Firefox.  If anyone is interested, install this extension.
> 
> Oh yeah, great looking food, Captain.  Got my appetite up and going first thing this morning.



If you just turn off the Javascript in Firefox ... no more ads.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 4, 2005)

Jeff, bingo, exactly like that.  Also I always throw a little chunk of hickory on the coals.  It's amazing how well that kettle will give you smoke flavor,
even when grilling.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> What other pic hosts are out there?
> 
> Smokehouse


Bill the Grill Guy introduced us to www.imageshack.us a couple of weeks ago ~ It's working good so far..


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 4, 2005)

www.webshots.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.photobucket.com/ and http://www.shutterfly.com are some others I've seen used but know nothing about them.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 5, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Smokehouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He did?


----------

